# Rockies in Winterberg



## Redking (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo Guys,
Xexano, Spedersen und ich sind am 25.06.2006 im Bikepark Winterberg.
Wer aus der Rocky Gemeinde auch noch Zeit und Lust findet soll kommen.
Wir freuen uns über jeden der erscheint! 

Der Park öffnet Sonntags um 9:00 Uhr und schleißt um 18:00 Uhr

Leute die Interesse bekundet haben sind:
Meaple Leaf, Neikless und Homegrown

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (1. Juni 2006)

sehr cool wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe (aber ist ja sonntag) werde
ich am start sein - aber man weiß ja nie ...

wann ist treffpunkt ?
vielleicht wäre am besten teffpunke bzw zeitpunke ins auge zu fassen
falls jemand später ankommt

zb 9 uhr (für frühausteher)
    12 uhr (quasi mittagspause) oder so

treffen ist wohl am besten an der bike-station (übungs-parcour)

freu mich !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (1. Juni 2006)

OH JA geil Winterberg mit der RM Gemeinde!!!  


Werde in jedem Fall versuchen auch am Start zu sein! Hoffe mal das bis dahin meine Karre wieder fit ist oder der Stealth Rider noch ein Plätzchen in seinem coolen Defender hat!

see ya at the WB-Trails 

bas


----------



## Xexano (1. Juni 2006)

Also Redking und ich hatten vor, um 9 Uhr nach Winterberg zu kommen (wenn wirs schaffen...  )

Und wir sind sicherlich unverkennbar... ein rotes Switch und ein weißes RMX, beides '06 Jahrgang, hinten auf einem schwarzen Geländewagen... 

Und sonst bin ich auch nicht schwer zu erkennen, ich fahre meinen weißen Axo Helm (oben drauf steht Julian, an den Seiten sind Drachen und Flammen zu sehen, siehe dazu im RMX-Fred das Bild vom Helm an), Oakley Wisdom Goggles, wahrscheinlich weiß-biege-schwarzes Fox-Trikot. Hose weiß ich nicht genau, vermutlich die Navy Military Hose. 
Und weißes RMX mit "Xexano" auf der linken und "Julian" auf der rechten Seite des Oberrohrs, verziert mit jeweils 2 Drachen... bin also unverkennbar...  
Nicht umsonst hat das RMX den Spitznamen White Dragon


----------



## Mr.Fork (1. Juni 2006)

Ich komme gegen 10 Uhr
Wahrscheinlich mit 2 weiteren switchreitern  aus HH


----------



## Redking (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo ich bins nochmal! 

Ich bin dafür das die Frühaufsteher
sich um 9:00 Uhr an der Bikestation treffen! 

Und dann mit den Späterkommenden einen Treffpunkt entweder oben am Lift oder unten am Lift machen.

Ich möchte nämlich nicht jeder Stunde zur Bikestation radeln müssen und dann den Berg wiederhochradeln damit ich die ganzen Strecken fahren kann. 

Aber falls jemand andere Vorschläge hat können wir auch diese nehmen. 

Ich muss noch etwas mit Xexano regeln, aber vielleicht besteht ja noch Interesse nach Schließung des Parks sich etwas zusammen zusetzen?

Okay es ist ein Sonntag und die Hamburger haben eine weiten Weg bis daheim.

Ist ja auch nur ein Vorschlag! 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (2. Juni 2006)

@ Klaus, trifft sich gut, dass Du am 24.06. beim uphill-race in Schmallenberg bist. Das ist das Kaff neben Winterberg.

Da lohnt die Anreise gleich doppelt  

Würd' aber nicht das Switch nehmen   

Gruß


----------



## Homegrown (2. Juni 2006)

Huhu

Also wenn ich es zeitlich und ich es mit meinen Klausuren vereinbaren kann bin ich aufjedenfall dabei....

Dann wird gerockt


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (2. Juni 2006)

ist schon jemand am 24.6 dort überlege eine nacht auf den campingplatz
zu übernachten ...


----------



## Delgado (2. Juni 2006)

Stealth Rider schrieb:
			
		

> ist schon jemand am 24.6 dort überlege eine nacht auf den campingplatz
> zu übernachten ...



Nehmt Ihr auch Nicht-Rocky-Fahrer mit?
Bliebe dann nach dem Bergrennen am Samstag im Sauerland (Pension) und könnte am So. mit in den Bikepark Winterberg  .




PS: Würde ggf. auch die Schriftzüge am Bike überkleben


----------



## Airhaenz (2. Juni 2006)

HEy Klaus,

da ich noch nen Rocky Hammer Race von Anno dazumal in meinem Keller hab, trag ich mir den Termin auch mal ein..

Greetz Hajo




			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich bins nochmal!
> 
> Ich bin dafür das die Frühaufsteher
> sich um 9:00 Uhr an der Bikestation treffen!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (2. Juni 2006)

Stealth Rider schrieb:
			
		

> ist schon jemand am 24.6 dort überlege eine nacht auf den campingplatz
> zu übernachten ...



jo da bin ich doch mit am Start! Dann machen wir uns einen schönen ENTSPANNTEN Abend am Lagerfeuer! 

@Delgado

ich hoffe ich spreche hier auch für alle anderen RM Rider wenn ich sage, dass jede andere Bikemarke auch willkommen ist! 

mfg bas


----------



## Delgado (2. Juni 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:
			
		

> jo da bin ich doch mit am Start! Dann machen wir uns einen schönen ENTSPANNTEN Abend am Lagerfeuer!
> 
> @Delgado
> 
> ...



Super, Danke


----------



## Xexano (2. Juni 2006)

Klaro, auch beim originalen Rocky Mountain Treff war ein Non-Rocky-Mountain dabei; gell, Alex?!  

Aber mal eine Warnung (zumal ich jetzt grad gelesen habe: Rocky Hammer Race...  ): Wir fahren in einem BIKEPARK (Winterberg); ich würde da net unbedingt CC-Bikes empfehlen. Wenn ihr trotzdem hinwollt, dann distanziere ich mich bei eventuellem Rahmenbruch und bei dadurch zugeführten Verletzungen. 

Und wenn ihr irgendwie ne gute Idee habt, könnten wir uns gerne zusammensetzen.  

@Klaus: Man muss nicht den ganzen Berg hochradeln, um zur Strecke zu kommen...  Es gibt ein Waldweg, direkt an der Bikestation weiter und immer weiter runter fahren. Nach einer Weile (Speedstrecke  ) biste dann unten am Lift. 

Und ein Kommentar: Au Backe, es werden ja immer mehr Leute...

@Klaus: Ich schreibe gleich ne Message, muss mal am Mittagstisch auch einigens zum Thema Ablauf besprechen, okay?


----------



## maple leaf (2. Juni 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal eine Warnung (zumal ich jetzt grad gelesen habe: Rocky Hammer Race...  ): Wir fahren in einem BIKEPARK (Winterberg); ich würde da net unbedingt CC-Bikes empfehlen. Wenn ihr trotzdem hinwollt, dann distanziere ich mich bei eventuellem Rahmenbruch und bei dadurch zugeführten Verletzungen.



ich denke mal das AIRHAENZ´mit dem hier am start ist!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/217018/cat/500/ppuser/2818

oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## maple leaf (8. Juni 2006)

Der Spielplatz wurde und wird erweitert!!!













copyrights by sashka

see ya bas


----------



## Xexano (8. Juni 2006)

Hm... wenigstens 2 humanere Drops mehr...  
Aber auch ein paar heftigere Sachen... Der Roadgap-Drop ist wirklich evil! 

Schön, dass Winterberg wenigstens sich weiterhin up to date hält. Werden die Sachen bis zum 25th fertig und befahrbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (8. Juni 2006)

Hallo Jungs  

Habe einen LMB Termin gemacht 
Hier anmelden wer will!  

Falls jemand Einwände hat, kann ich den Termin unsichtbar machen?

Let's Rocky's Fly

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## maple leaf (9. Juni 2006)

Hey Jungs,

das ist soweit ich informiert bin schon alles befahrbar! Jetzt kommt noch ein 3m Drop und ein   7m Drop neben den Roadgap (ca. 4m)! Aber es gib ja noch andere Strecken in Wberg ! Wir werde in jedem Fall ne menge Spass haben auch ohne übertriebene bone yard action!

se ya there bas


----------



## Xexano (10. Juni 2006)

7 m Drop? Da muss ich runter!   

Mal im Ernst: Wer soll denn DA noch runter?  

@Redking: Dein Englisch ist ein wenig inkorrekt!  Let the Rockies fly!  

Bin auf jeden Fall drin! Dann werdn' wir uns sehn'!


----------



## el Lingo (11. Juni 2006)

Vielleicht komme ich ja auch, die Chancen stehen bis jetzt ganz gut. Ich hoffe nur, ich muss mich nicht verstecken als Ex-Rocky-Fahrer. Und ein Canada-Bike-Fahrer bin ich doch noch immer. Also sind wir doch fast gleich...


----------



## maple leaf (13. Juni 2006)

Hey Jungs,

bin auch am Samstag den 17.06.06 in W-Berg und würde mich freuen wenn ich einen oder auch zwei von den felsigen Berg Ridern treffen würde! 

so long bas


----------



## Xexano (18. Juni 2006)

Spedersen, wie siehts aus, du kommt also sicherlich und mit 2 weiteren Switch-Fahrer?

Marple Leaf, alles klar bei dir? Stealth Rider? Airheanz? 

el Lingo, kannst du kommen?

Und wollten da nicht noch einige andere mitfahren? Ich meinte, Homegrown, Tim Simmons, Neikless und ähnliches hätten den Treff auch in Erwägung genommen... bis jetzt jedoch nichts mehr gehört... 

Nochmal an alle: Klaus alias RedKing hat ein LMB-Termin fürs Rocky-Treffen freigeschaltet... also... wer 110pro kommen kann, meldet sich dort an...

Hier nochmal der Link!
Danach gibts ein No Point of Return!  Dann jage ich euch alle den 7 m Road Gap Drop runter!


----------



## maple leaf (19. Juni 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Marple Leaf, alles klar bei dir?



Ich bin in jedem Fall am Start! 

War am Samstag in W-Berg und es war mal wieder der perfekte Tag! Viel Sonne   neue Lines geschafft und nichts gebrochen!

PS: 7m Drop ist noch nicht fertig (nur die Laaaaandung), dafür gibt es zwei neue NS Teilstücke!

see ya bas


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

Bin verwirrt:



			
				Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Rocky Mountain Treffen im Bikepark Winterberg.
> Bitte hier nachlesen!
> Rockies in Winterberg
> *Ich weiß nicht warum sich die nicht Rocky Mountain Rider angemeldet haben*???



Habe mich angemeldet weil ich vorher gefragt hatte und die Antwort wie folgt aussah:



			
				maple leaf schrieb:
			
		

> @Delgado
> 
> ich hoffe ich spreche hier auch für alle anderen RM Rider wenn ich sage, dass jede andere Bikemarke auch willkommen ist!
> 
> mfg bas



Wenn jemand nun doch was gegen Freerider anderer Marken hat komme ich natürlich nicht.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (20. Juni 2006)

also ich sehe das sehr zwanglos ist ja nur eine verabredung zum gemeinsamen
riden ... von mir aus bist du herzlich willkommen !
auserdem sind ja ohnehin viele andere rider am start in winterberg da wird sich alles
vermischen und ich denke das auch die rocky fahrer sich nicht nur die ganze zeit in einem rudel
aufhalten werden ...


----------



## Redking (20. Juni 2006)

Ich könne ja mal die Wahrheit schreiben, aber so was gehört nicht in ein Forum und schon gar nicht ins Rocky Forum.



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könne ja mal *die Wahrheit *schreiben, aber so was gehört nicht in ein Forum und schon gar nicht ins Rocky Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dass Du ein Problem mit meiner Homosexualität hast?

Gehört vielleicht wirklich nicht ins Forum. Sollte aber doch kein Problem mehr sein.

Schade, ...


----------



## Xexano (20. Juni 2006)

*hüstel*

Es geht hier nicht um, ob man ein Rocky fährt oder nicht... 

Das Kommentar war auf etwas ganz anderes bezogen... 

Das müssten aber Delgado und Redking aber am Besten wissen. Redkings Feindseligkeit gegenüber gewissene zwei Herren sind aus meiner Sicht allzu verständlich und auch absolut gerechtfertigt! 

Ich finde es absolut nicht in Ordnung, dass ein guter Bike-Kumpel, Rocky-Fahrer und auch sonst sehr hilfsbereite und freundliche Person öffentlich sehr übel beleidigt wird. Es erstaunt mich noch, dass jene Person, welcher die Beleidigungen ausgesprochen hatte, noch die Frechheit besitzt, so zu tun, als wäre nichts geschehen (es gab keinerlei Entschuldigungen, wobei hier nichts mehr entschuldigbar ist)  und auch noch mitfahren möchte. 

Ich möchte jetzt hier niemanden aufhetzen und/oder beleidigen und darüber hinaus möchte ich mich nicht unbeliebt machen, jedoch hört meine Toleranz bei solch einer Sache endgültig auf! (Zumal ich schon mehrfach mich zurückgehalten habe, etwas dazu zu sagen)

Wie die Situation sich klärt weiß ich nicht und es hängt auch nicht von mir ab; jedoch möchte ich vielleicht gewisse zwei Leute (ich bin mir sicher, dass diejenigen wissen, wen ich meine) darum bitten, dass sie vielleicht ein andermal nach Winterberg fahren. Nicht nur aus Eigeninteresse, sondern auch im Interesse anderer... ich habe keine Lust, dass ein schöner Tag in Winterberg wegen irgendwelche Streitereien versaut wird. URSPRÜNGLICH WAR DER TREFF IN WINTERBERG NUR VON KLAUS UND MIR GEPLANT, DA WIR MAL ZUSAMMEN DORT BIKEN WOLLTEN. DA JEDOCH DER ROCKY MTN. TREFF EIN ERFOLG WAR UND BIS JETZT MIR IMMER SPASS GEMACHT HAT, MIT ANDEREN BIKER ZUSAMMEN ZU BIKEN, WAR ICH BEGEISTERT VON DER IDEE, AUS WINTERBERG EINEN TREFFEN ZU ORGANISIEREN. *AUS DIESEM GRUNDE MÖCHTE ICH NICHT, DASS DER SPASS AUS IRGENDWELCHEN GRÜNDEN AUCH IMMER VERDORBEN WIRD!!!*


Tut mir leid, ich bin richtig wütend...


----------



## maple leaf (20. Juni 2006)

Ne Jungs ich sach jetzt mal nichts dazu (kenne ja auch die genauen Umstände nicht)!

aber bevor Ihr  empfehle ich Euch !

Ich für meinen Teil freue mich auf jeden Fall wahnsinnig auf den gemeinsammen Bikeparkritt!


bas


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

@Xexano, sorry ich kenne Dich nicht und Du mich auch nicht.
Verstehe deshalb Deinen _Exkurs_ in irgendeine Beziehungs-Historie nicht.

Vielleicht informiert Du Dich in Zukunft nicht nur einseitig  

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Xexano (20. Juni 2006)

Nein, das tue ich nicht. Darum habe ich mich bei jenem Streit zurückgehalten.

Jedoch habe ich jetzt halt eben das Maß voll, weil ich mich auf ein Bikeparkbesuch freue, die Streiterei jener "Beziehungs-Historie" sich aber inzwischen auch sich dort einmischt und auch somit sich immer mehr in mein Umfeld drängt, muss ich mich entsprechend wehren. Deswegen gibts jetzt auch Schläge aus meiner Richtung, da ich einfach nur meinen SPASS beim Riden und mit Leuten rumzuhängen haben möchte. 

Und zum Thema sich einseitig informieren: Bitte bedenke, dass jener Post öffentlich lesbar ist... d.h. für jeden zugreifbar. Ich habe es bereits auch schon mehrmals durchgelesen. Und ich kann nur sagen: EGAL in welchen Umständen: Die Beleidigungen sind UNTER WÜRDE und NICHT TOLERIERBAR. 
Ich finde es einfach nicht in Ordnung, BASTA! Ob die Botschaft stimmt oder nicht, das lasse ich mal außen vor. Schon alleine die Übermittelung und die Art der Botschaft ist nicht okay.


----------



## Airhaenz (20. Juni 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal eine Warnung (zumal ich jetzt grad gelesen habe: Rocky Hammer Race...  ): Wir fahren in einem BIKEPARK (Winterberg); ich würde da net unbedingt CC-Bikes empfehlen. Wenn ihr trotzdem hinwollt, dann distanziere ich mich bei eventuellem Rahmenbruch und bei dadurch zugeführten Verletzungen.




Also nichts gegen mein Hammer Race. Hab damit schon 99 in Bischofsmais den DH gerockt - die 66mm der Z2 richten das schon..
Und der Rahmen hat schon soviel "Abuse" über sich ergehen lassen, um ihn hab ich keine Angst.

Aber mal im Ernst, es sind 7 Jahre ins Land gegangen, ich gönne meinen Knochen mitlerweile gerne den Federweg meines Orange 222...

Blöd ist nur, ich hab mich ein wenig privat verplannt und kann am Sonntag wohl nicht. Falls wir uns nicht doch noch sehen, viel Spaß !!


----------



## Xexano (20. Juni 2006)

Oh, das ist aber schade Airhaenz... das nächste mal bitte privat nicht so doll verplanen!  

Und: Cooles Kommentar zu deinem Hammer. Ich kenne halt eben nur den '06 Hammer und der ist ein reines CC-Bike. Deswegen hatte mich das schon ein wenig geschockt, dass jemand mit einem CC-Bike den DH bestürmen wollte. 

Aber bei dem Orange 222 hätte ich *k*eine Bedenken... 

((Komisch, bei mir muss das k weggeflutscht sein...)


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Die Beleidigungen sind UNTER WÜRDE und NICHT TOLERIERBAR.
> Ich finde es einfach nicht in Ordnung, BASTA! Ob die Botschaft stimmt oder nicht, das lasse ich mal außen vor. Schon alleine die Übermittelung und die Art der Botschaft ist nicht okay.



Ich habe noch nie jemanden im Forum beleidigt.
Wenn man aber beleidigt sein *will* und sich jeden Schuh anzieht der einem hingestellt wird, dann kann man naturlich hinterher gut mitleidheischend durch die Gegend rennen (biken  ) und gegen Andere wettern.

Für mich ist das kleinkarierter Blödsinn und deshalb beende ich die Diskussion hier.

Würdest Du/Ihr die Vorgeschichte kennen und wissen, dass sich Klaus, wild (schriftlich/verbal) um sich tretend, wie ein Elefant im Porzelanladen aufgeführt hat, einfach aus seiner eigenen Unzufriedenheit mit sich und seinem Leben heraus, würde sich alles Geschriebene stark relativieren.

Das meinte ich damit, dass wir uns vielleicht auch mal unterhalten sollten. Gelegenheit wird sich finden.  

Lieber Gruß

Michael


----------



## Lipoly (20. Juni 2006)

Ihr habt Probleme!
Du darfst/sollst/kannst/musst dem Micha nicht alles glauben was er schreibt, julian! lass dir doch die stimmung nicht vermiesen und freu dich (so wie ich) auf sonntag auch wenn es warscheinlich nass ist   

lars

PS: Mach mal ICQ an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (20. Juni 2006)

@Lipoly

www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=25867

da regnet nichts!!!

cheers bas


----------



## Splash (20. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe noch nie jemanden im Forum beleidigt.


    Ja ne - is klar    



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Würdest Du/Ihr die Vorgeschichte kennen und wissen, dass sich Klaus, wild (schriftlich/verbal) um sich tretend, wie ein Elefant im Porzelanladen aufgeführt hat, einfach aus seiner eigenen Unzufriedenheit mit sich und seinem Leben heraus, würde sich alles Geschriebene stark relativieren.


Hab ich was verpasst? Bist Du sicher, dass Du Klaus meinst? Oder sicher nicht wen anders? Evtl Dich selber oder noch wen anders? Weil von der Beschriebung passts ja dann doch eher auf Dich. Und wenn ich da mal so andere Freds sehe, wo Du Klaus öffentlich Sachen an den Kopf knallst, die man sich bestenfalls unter 4 Ohren sagen sollte, dann tust Du mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich leid. Kann das evtl an Deiner eigenen Situation liegen? (Nicht nur) Du scheinst es jedenfalls recht nötig zu haben. Schade, dass der erste Eindruck n anderer war ...


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ne - is klar
> 
> 
> Hab ich was verpasst? Bist Du sicher, dass Du Klaus meinst? Oder sicher nicht wen anders? Evtl Dich selber oder noch wen anders? Weil von der Beschriebung passts ja dann doch eher auf Dich. Und wenn ich da mal so andere Freds sehe, wo Du Klaus öffentlich Sachen an den Kopf knallst, die man sich bestenfalls unter 4 Ohren sagen sollte, dann tust Du mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich leid. Kann das evtl an Deiner eigenen Situation liegen? (Nicht nur) Du scheinst es jedenfalls recht nötig zu haben. Schade, dass der erste Eindruck n anderer war ...



Was sollte das denn werden?  

Eine scheinheilige Allianz; Mit wem? Und wofür?

Du wertest Klaus ja ziemlich ab mit Deiner Brandstifterei.
Ich denke auf Deine Pseudo-Hilfe kann er bestens verzichten.

Und Du hast doch genug eigene Probleme zu lösen ...


----------



## Splash (20. Juni 2006)

Uiuiui .. jetzt hats mir aber wer gezeigt. Mir geht Dein Selbstdarstellungsgehabe jedenfalls gewaltig auffn Keks. Und ich sehe auch nichts, wo ich Klaus abwerten würde, noch wo ich Brandstifterei betreiben würde. Oder war Dein Posting n Selbstgespräch? Überschätz Dich mal lieber nicht und halt den Ball flach ...


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Mir geht Dein Selbstdarstellungsgehabe jedenfalls gewaltig auffn Keks. Und ich sehe auch nichts, wo ich Klaus abwerten würde. Überschätz Dich mal lieber nicht und halt den Ball flach ...



Das ist alleine Dein Problem dass Du nichts darstellst; Steht Dir doch frei  

Und im Überschätzen bist Du doch Fachmann; Oder was hattest Du in Hauenstein oder beim Schinderhannes zu suchen  

Wenn mann aber wie Du nichts kann (keine Beleidigung; nur Faktum) würd' ich an Deiner Stelle keine Häme verbreiten sondern einfach mal die Fresse halten (frei nach Dieter Nuhr  )

Nimm den Rat an oder lass es. Lernen wirst Du so oder so.

Noch Fragen? Frag!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (21. Juni 2006)

Oh mein Gott ... wie kompliziert eine so einfache sache wie sich zum Fahrradfahren verabreden doch werden kann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (21. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist alleine Dein Problem dass Du nichts darstellst; Steht Dir doch frei
> 
> Und im Überschätzen bist Du doch Fachmann; Oder was hattest Du in Hauenstein oder beim Schinderhannes zu suchen
> 
> ...




Wenn man den Sport braucht, um über seinen Peniskomplex hinweg zu kommen (wie Du), dann wird deine Sicht der Dinge wohl die solche sein. Ich jedenfalls habe ein durchaus intaktes Privatleben und nehme an so Veranstalungen wie Schinderhannes und Hauenstein auch aus Spass und sportlichem Gedanken teil. Im Gegenzug brauche ich mir aber keine Gedanken darüber zu machen, ob ich mal wieder reisaus von meiner Frau nehmen will (weil die Situation daheim ja so toll ist), um ein paar Tage später festzustellen, dass ich ihr doch mal wieder n Kind gemacht hab und es dann ja noch teurer würde. Und mit so was heule ich dann auch nicht ganz Foren voll, wie Du das FDT-Forum (Fakt, keine Beleidigung), also sollte evtl gerade jemand wie Du mal besser schweigen ...    

Und wo Du im Kölner-Lokal-Forum das Rocky-Forum als "Forum für Edelschrott" bezeichnest, so wundert es mich doch, dass Du hier so aktiv bist ... . Evtl solten wir den Fred aber wieder den Rockies, die sich treffen und biken wollen überlassen.


----------



## Delgado (21. Juni 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man den Sport braucht, um über seinen Peniskomplex hinweg zu kommen (wie Du), dann wird deine Sicht der Dinge wohl die solche sein. Ich jedenfalls habe ein durchaus intaktes Privatleben und nehme an so Veranstalungen wie Schinderhannes und Hauenstein auch aus Spass und sportlichem Gedanken teil. Im Gegenzug brauche ich mir aber keine Gedanken darüber zu machen, ob ich mal wieder reisaus von meiner Frau nehmen will (weil die Situation daheim ja so toll ist), um ein paar Tage später festzustellen, dass ich ihr doch mal wieder n Kind gemacht hab und es dann ja noch teurer würde. Und mit so was heule ich dann auch nicht ganz Foren voll, wie Du das FDT-Forum (Fakt, keine Beleidigung), also sollte evtl gerade jemand wie Du mal besser schweigen ...
> 
> Und wo Du im Kölner-Lokal-Forum das Rocky-Forum als "Forum für Edelschrott" bezeichnest, so wundert es mich doch, dass Du hier so aktiv bist ... . Evtl solten wir den Fred aber wieder den Rockies, die sich treffen und biken wollen überlassen.




Apropos Peniskomplex.
Hast Du noch diese Errektionsprobleme  

Hätte ich gewusst, dass Du so nachtragend bist hatte ich Dich damit nicht so aufgezogen, sorry.


----------



## soederbohm (21. Juni 2006)

He Mädels,

der Thread heißt glaub ich *"Rockies in Winterberg"*, richtig?

Dann lasst doch Eure schwachen Sprüche einfach mal stecken oder macht das per PM aus, damit hier nicht jeder mitlesen muss.

Gruß
Soederbohm


----------



## Delgado (21. Juni 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> He Mädels,
> 
> der Thread heißt glaub ich *"Rockies in Winterberg"*, richtig?
> 
> ...



Musst Du doch nicht  

Aber Du hast Recht. 
Eigentlich war die Sache ja auch geklärt.

Ich hatte gefragt ob ich mit nach WB kann, die Antwort war ja und alles soweit klar.

Hätte Klaus nicht in seinen Termin nachträglich geistig dünn geschissen wäre alles harmonisch verlaufen. 

Dass sich dann Leute wie Splash mit ihrem falschen Halbwissen hier einmischen weil sie wohl starke Komplexe haben ist traurig. Gibt's aber leider immer wieder.


----------



## Mr.Fork (21. Juni 2006)

Wisst Ihr was?
Das gegenseitige anpissen hier, geht mir derart auf den Keks, Daß ich offiziel
erstmal doch keine Lust habe nach Winterberg zu fahren. (Eigentlich wars meine Idee). Schade ists aber schon. Ich überlegs mir.....


----------



## maple leaf (21. Juni 2006)

@all die 

bitte bitte streitet Euch via Tel, PN oder sonnst wie ist mir ech egal! Aber lasst Eure Geistigenergüsse die nicht´s mit *RM* oder *W-Bereg* zu tun haben bitte außen vor!!!Das jetzt schon andere rider wegen dem Müll hier nicht kommen wollen ist echt zum :kotz: !!!

Ich für meinen Teil freue mich schon die ganze zeit auf das Treffen und endlich mal die andren RM rider kennen zu lernen! Ich finde wir sollten nicht ein Rocky Mountain zur Vorrausetzung für dieses Treffen machen sondern gute LAUNE!!!

cheers bas

PS: *Ich hoffe jetzt ist Schluss mit diesem Scheiß hier!*


----------



## Redking (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo Rocky Fahrer,
wegen der Querelen habe ich den Termin gelöscht.
Entschuldige mich das das hier ausgeartet ist. 
Müssen mal sehen wann wir uns Treffen. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (21. Juni 2006)

ich werde wohl am sonntag da sein wenn mir einige nette rocky rider zum gemeinsamen biken über den weg laufen schön - den rest werde ich nicht weiter beachten


----------



## Delgado (21. Juni 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldige mich das das hier ausgeartet ist.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Hättest Dir halt Deine nervigen PMs gespart und den schwachsinnigen Kommentar im LMB-Termin und alles wäre o. k. gewesen.

Schätze aber selbst Du bist noch'n bischen lernfähig


----------



## soederbohm (21. Juni 2006)

Jetzt lass halt endlich gut sein, man muss nicht alles ewig in der Öffentlichkeit breittreten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (21. Juni 2006)

Tja, ich habe keinen Mitfahrer, so muss ich wohl passen. Wäre aber gerne dabei gewesen.
Und an die Nordlichter: wie wäre es mal mit nem Treffen im Racepark im Harz. Ich war zwar noch nicht wirklich dort, aber es soll schon ganz nett sein. Und nicht so voll wie Winterberg...


----------



## Xexano (21. Juni 2006)

Ich kann Mr. Forks Reaktion gut verstehen... ich bitte ihn nur, vielleicht normal eine Nacht darüber zu schlafen. Wäre echt schade, ich habe mich schon eigentlich auf ein zusammenbiken gefreut. 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall am Sonntag in Winterberg zu finden. Einen schönen Tag wünsche ich noch und bis Sonntag!


----------



## Airhaenz (21. Juni 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, das ist aber schade Airhaenz... das nächste mal bitte privat nicht so doll verplanen!
> 
> Und: Cooles Kommentar zu deinem Hammer. Ich kenne halt eben nur den '06 Hammer und der ist ein reines CC-Bike. Deswegen hatte mich das schon ein wenig geschockt, dass jemand mit einem CC-Bike den DH bestürmen wollte.
> 
> ...



Der 97 Hammer war auch ein reines CC Bike..
Hier ein Bild in seinem Korrektesten Aufbau Anno 2003 - YIIIEEEHHAAA!!!


----------



## el Lingo (21. Juni 2006)

Geiles Teil! Mein altes Blizzard hatte auch ein enormes Schluckvermögen. Früher hat man sich da auch keine Gedanken drum gemacht. Es gab keine Freerider! Also einfach das eigene Bike genommen und ab gings...


----------



## maple leaf (22. Juni 2006)

@Airhaenz

cooles oldschool Bike hast Du da! Bin bis letztes Jahr auch alles mit meinem Element 01 gefahren (o.k. keine Drops)! Wie sieht´s denn jetzt aus mit W-Berg am 25.06.06?

@el Lingo

Mitfahrzentrale, Zug oder Leihwagen?

@All

für alle die es wie ich kaum noch erwarten können hier noch mal ein link mit netten vid´s aus W-Berg!

www.hd-freeride.de

see ya bas


----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2006)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt sind wir am So. um 9:00 Uhr am Bikepark.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## el Lingo (22. Juni 2006)

maple, mit dem zug wirds noch teurer als wenn ich mich einfach in mein Auto setze, denke ich. Zudem warte ich noch immer auf meine Gabel. 
Ihr werdet also ohne mich biken müssen. Aber das wird ja sicher nicht das letzte Mal sein, dass einige im Sauerland sind. Und wer weiß, vielleicht kann man ja mal ein Candadian Bike Meeting im Harz organisieren. Mit allem, was so aus Canada kommt. Wäre sicher auch mal ganz spannend...


----------



## maple leaf (22. Juni 2006)

el Lingo schrieb:
			
		

> maple, mit dem zug wirds noch teurer als wenn ich mich einfach in mein Auto setze, denke ich. Zudem warte ich noch immer auf meine Gabel.
> Ihr werdet also ohne mich biken müssen. Aber das wird ja sicher nicht das letzte Mal sein, dass einige im Sauerland sind. Und wer weiß, vielleicht kann man ja mal ein Candadian Bike Meeting im Harz organisieren. Mit allem, was so aus Canada kommt. Wäre sicher auch mal ganz spannend...



Schade Schade! Aber ohne Gabel und dann die ganze Zeit mit nem manual durch den Bikepark ist auch schon ganz schön anstrengend! 

Aber das mit dem Candadian Bike Meeting klingt richtig gut! Wo genau im Harz könnte denn so was stattfinden? Gibt´s da auch einen schönen Bikepark?

bas


----------



## el Lingo (22. Juni 2006)

Es gibt im Harz den Racepark (www.racepark.de). Ich werde in ein paar Tagen sicher mal dort hin fahren. Vielleicht kommt meine Gabel ja doch noch, dann kann ich am Wochenende mal hin schauen. Man kann auch eine schöne Freeride-lastige Tour fahren, es gibt genug rockige Trails im Harz. 
Und die ganze Zeit mit manual, hm. Ohne Vorderrad geht es schon ziemlich weit, aber dabei auch noch bergab möchte ich nicht unbedingt machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (22. Juni 2006)

el Lingo schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt im Harz den Racepark (www.racepark.de).



Uff das sind aber mehr als 300 km für uns Mitteldeutsche! 

Da sollten wir dann aber ein Treffen über min. 2 Tage einplanen sonnst lohnt sich die Anfahrt echt nicht! Aber die Bilder von den Strecken sehen schon sehr gut aus! 
Berichte doch mal wenn Du die Strecken besichtigen konntest!

so long bas


----------



## Lipoly (22. Juni 2006)

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=25867&fdate=20060625


:-(


----------



## maple leaf (22. Juni 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=25867&fdate=20060625
> 
> 
> :-(



Oh Shit! Aber was soll´s wir sind ja nicht aus Zucker!  So lange es nicht die ganze Zeit pisst wird das schon gehen! Wir sollten halt bei dem Wind den 4m Drop auslassen! 

bas


----------



## Lipoly (22. Juni 2006)

Stealth Rider schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde wohl am sonntag da sein wenn mir einige nette rocky rider zum gemeinsamen biken über den weg laufen schön - den rest werde ich nicht weiter beachten



ein netter kona fahrer der leider zu arm für ein rocky ist ist auch dabei bei den anderen rocky fahrern 

mfg lars


----------



## Lipoly (22. Juni 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Shit! Aber was soll´s wir sind ja nicht aus Zucker!  So lange es nicht die ganze Zeit pisst wird das schon gehen! Wir sollten halt bei dem Wind den 4m Drop auslassen!
> 
> bas



vielleicht wird es auch gut und regnet nur mal mit es nicht so staubt 
vor dem wind mache ich mir keine sorgen! bin zum droppen eh zu blöd


----------



## maple leaf (22. Juni 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ein netter kona fahrer der leider zu arm für ein rocky ist ist auch dabei bei den anderen rocky fahrern
> 
> mfg lars



Hauptsache Du bringst gute Laune mit! 

Wie zu blöd zum droppen? Also fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll ist das ja wohl nicht eher eine Überwindungssache! Aber mir ist der 4m auch noch viel zu hoch! Wir werden uns schon gegenseitig zu Höchstleistungen pushen! 

cheers bas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (22. Juni 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptsache Du bringst gute Laune mit!
> 
> Wie zu blöd zum droppen? Also fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll ist das ja wohl nicht eher eine Überwindungssache! Aber mir ist der 4m auch noch viel zu hoch! Wir werden uns schon gegenseitig zu Höchstleistungen pushen!
> 
> cheers bas



ich bin immer gut drauf solange es trocken ist und schwule ex fläätdropper weit weg sind 

naja überwindungstechnisch nicht wirklich! aber irgendwie hänge ich viel zu sportlich auf meiner kiste und treffe die landung immer voll mim hinterrad zuerst(also bike steht in der luft nicht steil genug nach unten).
wenn der wind es zulässt mache ich die drei kleinen von den 5 neuen drops und den drop aufm evil eye nebem dem lift

wir werden sehn! bin eh kein schlopesteiler lieber schön dh heizen 

naja man wird sich sehn!

lars


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (22. Juni 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht wird es auch gut und regnet nur mal mit es nicht so staubt
> vor dem wind mache ich mir keine sorgen! bin zum droppen eh zu blöd



zum droppen zu blöd  gibt es das  
dachte immer dumm droppt gut   oder tief   

freu mich auf sonntag


----------



## numinisflo (22. Juni 2006)

Jungs, nachdem dieses dämliche Gestreite endlich ein Ende gefunden hat - das war ja nicht zum aushalten - wünsche ich euch verdammt viel Spaß beim riden am Sonntag und auch Glück mit dem Wetter! Passt auf die Rockies auf

Gruß

FLO


----------



## maple leaf (22. Juni 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs, nachdem dieses dämliche Gestreite endlich ein Ende gefunden hat - das war ja nicht zum aushalten - wünsche ich euch verdammt viel Spaß beim riden am Sonntag und auch Glück mit dem Wetter! Passt auf die Rockies auf
> 
> Gruß
> 
> FLO



ja wie jetzt kommst Du etwa nicht? 

bas


----------



## numinisflo (22. Juni 2006)

Schön wärs, ich bin nur finanziell völlig am Ende, dieses biken macht mich in der Hinsicht einfach nur völlig arm. Als Student ist da immer die rote Null am Start
Lust hätte ich schon, nur es geht leider überhaupt nicht!
Falls ihr ein paar Bilder macht, könnt ihr sie ja hier in den Thread stellen, die daheimgebliebenen würden sich sicher freuen....

FLO


----------



## maple leaf (22. Juni 2006)

Schade schade, aber das mit der leeren Kasse kenne ich nur zu gut! Sobald pic´s und maybe vid´s fertig sind werden sie natürlich hier gepostet!

so long bas


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (22. Juni 2006)

*sorry falscher thread sorry*
hey switcher,
bin von dem luftdämpfer in meinem slayer so begeistert das ich daran gedacht
habe ins switch auch einen zu montieren allerdings nen "DHX AIR" oder warten auf den Rocco Air was haltet ihr von dieser idee ?
hätte den vorteil das man fahrwerk schnell und einfach hard/soft anstimmen könnte ...

freu mich auf meinungen und tipps  merci


----------



## el Lingo (23. Juni 2006)

Also ich wünsch Euch auch viel Spaß am Wochenende. Und auch, wenn es hier nicht 100% rein gehört, hier ein Foto von gestern. Es geht also doch!!!


----------



## maple leaf (23. Juni 2006)

el Lingo schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich wünsch Euch auch viel Spaß am Wochenende. Und auch, wenn es hier nicht 100% rein gehört, hier ein Foto von gestern. Es geht also doch!!!




Nett schlecht, dann kannst Du ja doch kommen!


----------



## el Lingo (23. Juni 2006)

Meine Gabel ist auch eben gekommen. Fehlen nur noch die große Disc und der Adapter zum Umbau meiner White Industries auf Steckachse. Muss ich wohl weiter ohne VR fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (23. Juni 2006)

Packt die regensachen ein!

Guckt mal:


----------



## maple leaf (23. Juni 2006)

@Lipoly

also ich raff den Wetterbericht nett so ganz! Warum steht da Mittag´s 80% Regenrisiko bei bedektem Himmel? Also was jetzt regen oder bedeckt??? oder doch nur Schauer??? Habe eigentlich keinen Bock auf ne Schlammschlacht und ohne NS-Trail ist W-berg nur halb so schön!


----------



## maple leaf (23. Juni 2006)

So Jungs da das Wetter ja nicht mitspielen möchte  schlage ich vor, dass wir unser Treffen entweder auf Samstag 24.06.06 vorverlegen oder es um 1 bzw. 2 Wochen verschieben! Ich persönlich habe echt keinen Nerv für den DH und den Free-x 300 km zu fahren und dann am Ende nur im Regen zu stehen! Ich hoffe Ihr Alle seit jetzt nicht böse aber bei dem Wetter macht es meiner Meinung keinen Sinn nach W-Berg zu fahren!

so long bas


----------



## Redking (23. Juni 2006)

So!  Wir kommen jetzt auch morgen!


 Gruß Klaus


----------



## maple leaf (23. Juni 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> So!  Wir kommen jetzt auch morgen!
> 
> 
> Gruß Klaus



   ich liebe Spontanität!!! 

Sehr sehr cool von Euch Jungs das wir doch noch ein richtiges Rudel werden!

see ya tomorrow bas


----------



## Xexano (23. Juni 2006)

Und unser Redking scheucht mich durch die Gegend... "Mach mal das ab, mach mal jenes ab..."  Außerdem muss ich die ganzen Sachen noch schnell zusammenkramen, damit es morgen klappt.. aber wundert net, wenn ich im Laufe des Tages den Schlafzimmerstyle habe...  

Und kann auch sein, dass wir auch am Sonntag da sind. Ich denke schon... 

So, jetzt muss ich nochmal schnell flitzen, um etwas beim RMX abzuschrauben, damit der Transport klappt...


----------



## Redking (24. Juni 2006)

Guten Morgen, 
so bin wach und muss gleich los !
Dafür liegt Julian jetzt noch in den Federn!
Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter so wie jetzt! 

Bis Später
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (25. Juni 2006)

*ES WAR HAMMER GEIL*

super wetter
nur nette rocky driver
....
ein paar bilder von heite sind in meiner gallery
aber der rest folgt nachher by redking

@maple leaf
und noch viel ge*schaaaaalalalalalert*?


----------



## Xexano (25. Juni 2006)

Ich kann mich nur Lipoly anschließen. Hammer Wetter, super Leute und ich habe heute auch viel gelernt  

Die Stylebilder   lade ich erst morgen hoch, da ich sie noch kleiner machen muss... (75 MB ist halt eben nunmal bissl viel!  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (25. Juni 2006)

ja danke für einen echt geilen tag unter netten biker´n !


----------



## maple leaf (25. Juni 2006)

Das war ja ein Tag heute! 

Nur geiles Wetter und richtig nette Rider! Fand´s echt sehr cool Euch Drei kennen zu lernen und hoffe wir sehen uns bald wieder.  Vielleicht in WBerg oder auch mal in Boppard? 

see ya guy´s  bas


----------



## Lipoly (25. Juni 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:
			
		

> oder auch mal in Boppard?



keine action,kein lift--> unbrauchbar ohne motor   ausserdem hat der bikepark meiner bremse das leben gekostet!


lars

PS: maple leaf bezeichnet sich nur als anfänger nachdem was er heute abgezogen hat darf er sich halbprofi nennen


----------



## maple leaf (25. Juni 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> keine action,kein lift--> unbrauchbar ohne motor   ausserdem hat der bikepark meiner bremse das leben gekostet!
> 
> 
> lars
> ...




dann ist halt mal mehr schieben angesagt! 

ne ne, also wir wollen ja mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen! Halbprofi oder was? soweit werde ich es wohl nie mehr bringen! ich fahr das was mir Spass macht und wenn ich mich dabei steigern kann um so besser! Ich bin noch weit weg von einer echt guten Line im Funride! 

Aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.. 

bas

PS: wo bleibt das gruppen pic?


----------



## Redking (25. Juni 2006)

Hallo Riders.
ich fands echt super auch das Wetter war schön !
Sogar zu schön, so habe ich einen guten Sunburn! 

Hier alle die dabei waren!





Meapel Leaf! 










Neikless:





Xexano:















Lipoly






Ich:





Und hier das geilste Picture:





Morgen oder demnächst mehr! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## maple leaf (25. Juni 2006)

Schöne Bilder Klaus! gute cam und guter shooter! 

das dritte pic ist ein gutes Beispiel für "so bitte nicht"! 

aber was solls Übung macht den Meister...

bas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (25. Juni 2006)

Soooo.. jetzt sind meine Bilder auch ON!

Hier gehts direkt zum Album...

Hier mal ein Querschnitt durch ein paar schöne Pixs:





_Unser Lipoly schwer am downhillen..._





_Und beim Drop..._





_[email protected]_





_Reking in the Air_





_It's Airtime!_


Viel Spaß bei den restlichen Bildern!  Im Album sind auch ein paar Sequenzen drin... leider hören nur die meisten zu früh auf... und das Format bei den Sequenzen ist noch Verbesserungswürdig...
Vielleicht nehme ich das nächste mal noch zusätzlich ne normale Filmkamera mit..


----------



## Redking (25. Juni 2006)

Hier eine schönes Päarchen! 
























Gruß
Klaus


----------



## numinisflo (25. Juni 2006)

Sehr schöne Bilder - sieht nach ner Menge Spaß aus! Ich muss unbedingt auch mal nach Winterberg, z.b. der Sixcross ist ja in einem Wahnsinnszustand!

Wem gehört denn das RMX Canuck? Ist es neikless' Bike?

FLO


----------



## Redking (25. Juni 2006)

Hallo Flo,
wie meinst du das mit dem Wahnsinnszustand??

Ja, es ist das Canuck von Neikless.

War super aber ich bin heute total hinüber.  

Sag bescheid wenn du es packst nach Winterberg zu kommen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Xexano (25. Juni 2006)

Mir fällt grad auf... wir könnten im Prinzip die französische Flagge mit den Bikes nachbilden...  

Die deutsche Flagge müsste theoretisch ab 2007 auch möglich sein...  Wenn sich jemand das 2007 RMX holt (und wenn es orange-golden wird). Dann wirds halt eben so.. Stealth, Switch 3.0, RMX 2007  

@neikless: Klar, komm mal vorbei. Und bring die Elmo-Truppe mit! (d.h. Alex, Jendo, Meth, Insane etc.) Das könnte dann echt geil werden.. (next Rocky Mountain Meeting vielleicht?  )


----------



## numinisflo (25. Juni 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Flo,
> wie meinst du das mit dem Wahnsinnszustand??
> 
> Ja, es ist das Canuck von Neikless.
> ...





Ich meinte, dass die Strecke sowas von sauber geshaped aussieht und sich wohl in perfektem Zustand befindet! Das ist schon was besonderes, wenn man bisher nur in Bischofsmais gefahren ist...
Vermutlich wird das mit Winterberg nicht mehr so lange dauern, denn wir haben gestern mit Entsetzen festgestellt, dass die Distanz von uns nach W'Berg fast 70km geringer ist, als nach B'mais....
Und wenn es soweit ist, werde ich mich sicher bei euch melden!


@xexano: Du meintest wohl mich, nicht neikless?

Gruß

FLO


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Juni 2006)

heute waren auch noch ein paar rockies dort. sind aber nicht weiter aufgefallen. war schön leer heute, viel platz zum genußvollen heizen und dropppen.


----------



## maple leaf (25. Juni 2006)

@Xexano

auch sehr nette pic´s mein lieber! 

Die unteren drops neben dem free-x machen mir auch dick Freude! sieht echt sauber aus bei Deiner action! allerdings sind mir die tables am 6x schon noch ein bissi lang, komme da fast immer bei optimalem speed schräg raus!! 

@Lipoly

coole DH action! Bei dem Drop finde ich die Kameraperspektive einfach nur den hammer! Haltungsnoten bei dem drop sind in jedem falle auch top! Also next time box? oder hatte ich dich da falsch verstanden? Wenn ja werde ich den 3m in Angriff nehmen! Aber auch nur wenn ja! 

@Redking

finde Du hast einen sehr konzentrierten und sicheren Fahrstil  der Dich in allen Situationen zum Herrn der Lage auf Deinem Geschoss macht! Freue mich auf das nächste mal wenn Du den mittleren in Angriff nimmst! 

@neikless

ich sach mal     für alle Tipps und skills die man von Dir  so lernen kann! 


Wir sehen uns 

bas


----------



## Lipoly (25. Juni 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:
			
		

> @Lipoly
> Also next time box? oder hatte ich dich da falsch verstanden? Wenn ja werde ich den 3m in Angriff nehmen! Aber auch nur wenn ja!



jaaaaaaa mann! ich hab voll bock auf box
wenn ich box mache dann auch 3m drop!!!

mfg lars

PS: haltungsnote wäre top wenn noch ein crossup drinne gewesen wäre


----------



## maple leaf (28. September 2006)

So Mädels!

bin wahrscheinlich am 03.10.06 endlich mal wieder in good old Winerberg! Wer Lust hat die Trails zu rocken bitte melden! 

cheers bas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (29. September 2006)

Prima,der 3.10 war bei mir auch schon für Winterberg eingeplant! 
(Ich denke mal meine Frau gibt mir Frei.) 

Da ich euren letzten Termin überhaupt nicht mitbekommen hatte,würde es mich total freuen,wenns diesmal hinhaut einige von euch dort zu treffen


----------



## Redking (29. September 2006)

Ich schau auch mal ob ich das hin kriege am Dienstag dort zu sein.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## numinisflo (29. September 2006)

Beneidenswert. Wünsche euch viel Spaß!!!

FLO


----------



## maple leaf (29. September 2006)

Hey Jungs,

das Wetter sieht leider echt ******* aus! 

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=25867

Werde wohl am Montagabend spontan entscheiden ob ich nach Wberg fahre! Naja ansonsten eben next weekend und dieses dann eben Bike pimpen!

see ya bas


----------



## Xexano (29. September 2006)

Ich wäre auch dabei... nur das Wetter kann man echt vergessen. Die ganze nächste Woche ist fast purer Regen, wie man aus dem 10-Tages-Wetterbericht raushören kann. Schrecklich, und AUSGERECHNET DANN, wo meine Herbstferien beginnen. O Danke holde Fortuna! -_-

Hm.. Winterberg wäre dann zur Hälfte gesperrt, wenn es regnet: Man darf nicht mehr auf die Northshores und auf die Slopestyle-Geräte. Wie wärs alternativ mit einer Schlammschlacht in Willingen?


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Oktober 2006)

Schade,Schade...aber entgegen aller Hoffnung hält das miese Wetter voll an  

Ich werde dann mal das kommende Wochenende anvisieren,vorzugsweise den *Sonntag*


----------



## Soulbrother (7. September 2007)

Wie sieht´s aus bei euch...irgend jemand mal am kommenden Samstag dort?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. September 2007)

servus,

also ich kann dir sagen, das Sw!tch und ich auf jeden Fall im Oktober da sind. Sehr wahrscheinlich ein ganzes Wochenende.


----------



## Soulbrother (7. September 2007)

o.k.,wenn ihr konkret wisst wann im Okt. würde ich vorschlagen,daß ihr hier frühzeitig nochmal Meldung macht... ich werde morgen dort sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (7. September 2007)

Läuft denn der Lift überhaupt noch? Es wird nämlich langsam kalt draussen..


----------



## Soulbrother (7. September 2007)

Ich hab gerade mal nachgeschaut...10°C sind´s heute und morgen,zudem solls heute mittag und morgen mittag evtl. regnen...egal,kommen jetzt halt die Swamps drauf


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Oktober 2007)

so, dieses Wochenende (13.-14.) sind auf jeden Fall 2 Rockies unterwegs.  

Sw!tch und ich werden da sein. Wetter ist top angesagt.
Das letzte mal in diesem Jahr im Bikeprk, bevor die Tore schließen.

Cu
Niko


----------



## DC. (9. Oktober 2007)

dito  

werde (bei passendem wetter) mein moped auch mal wieder über die strecke scheuchen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. Oktober 2007)

So Jungs, morgen um 5 gehts ab.
Hoffe auf ein paar Rockys und viel Spaß  
Unseren Fotografen haben wir auch schon eingesackt


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Oktober 2007)

Jemand am kommenden *Sonntag *dort?Ich will auf jeden Fall,bevor am 4.11 geschlossen wird,noch mal hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wo Du wohnst (irgendwo in der Mitte, glaube ich), aber komm doch auch nach Hannover, Switch, Mr.Freeride, Kairo, Gap____Jumper und ich treffen uns. Es gibt keinen Lift, aber Strecken, die interessanter und anspruchsvoller als die vieler Bikeparks sind.


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Oktober 2007)

Das wäre von Mainz aus fast doppelt so weit wie Winterberg und würde für einen Tag wenig Sinn machen,aber ich wünsche euch viel Spass da oben


----------



## el Lingo (18. Oktober 2007)

Ok, das ist wirklich ein bisschen weit


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Oktober 2007)

Servus,
sind diesen Samstag Rockys in Winterberg?
Sw!tch und ich wollen es doch noch mal krachen lassen. Wir wissen aber noch nicht genau ob nun Winterberg oder Deister.
Vielleicht kann man ja eine Art Rocky-Abschlusstreffen 2007 machen  

cu
Niko


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Oktober 2007)

Das Wetter ist auf jeden Fall in Winterberg richtig gut angesagt


----------



## el Lingo (30. Oktober 2007)

Wenn Ihr in den Deister fahrt, sagt Ihr mir aber bescheid, oder? Wird zwar eng dieses Wochenende, aber mal schauen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Oktober 2007)

Aber selbstverständlich


----------



## Soulbrother (11. November 2007)

Für alle die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKGXhmW9emU
Freu


----------



## Sw!tch (11. November 2007)

yeahyeahyeah! ich frue mich so dermaßen auf die nächste saison! ich würds glaub ich nciht verkraften wnen ich jetzt schon wissen würde was die alles bauen!


----------



## Xexano (11. November 2007)

Die neue Flow-Line sieht echt super aus! (Und die Skinnies sehen meiner Meinung nach vernünftig aus: Nicht gleich in 3 m Höhe, falls mal etwas schiefläuft...)

Wo wird die denn überhaupt in dem Bikepark gebaut? Geht sie unterhalb des Slopestyles weiter, in "linker Richtung weg" zu dem Track, der zu der Untergrund"führung" der Bobbahn führt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (11. November 2007)

also das meiste von dem kram den man sieht entsteht neben dem parkplatz!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. November 2007)

toll toll toll....
sieht ja schon vielversprechend aus  
Bin sehr sehr gespannt.


----------



## el Lingo (11. November 2007)

Ist super, dass die was neues bauen, aber gerade das, was xex sagt, finde ich ein bisschen schade. skinnies dürfen ruhig mal höher sein, wo bleibt denn sonst der spaß? bis jetzt ist ja auch nicht wirklich schweres, und schmales in großer höhe. das eine kurze stück ist die einzige, kurze ausnahme. alles andere ist doch meist keinen m über dem boden.


----------



## bestmove (11. November 2007)

Naja, warum baut man die Dinger nicht gleich 10m über den Boden? Dann is man wenigsten tot, wenn was schief geht  du kannst doch immer noch dein Roadgap springen oder dergleichen ... Also ich finds gut und für Anfänger bestimmt richtig geil!!


----------



## Soulbrother (11. November 2007)

...und seniorengerecht


----------



## bestmove (11. November 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...und seniorengerecht


----------



## Xexano (12. November 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ist super, dass die was neues bauen, aber gerade das, was xex sagt, finde ich ein bisschen schade. skinnies dürfen ruhig mal höher sein, wo bleibt denn sonst der spaß? bis jetzt ist ja auch nicht wirklich schweres, und schmales in großer höhe. das eine kurze stück ist die einzige, kurze ausnahme. alles andere ist doch meist keinen m über dem boden.



Im Vergleich zu richtige Northshores sind Skinnies-basteln richtig leicht. Meistens genügt ein schmales Brett oder ein stabiler, umgefallener Baum bissl gesägt (wenn überhaupt...). So etwas kann man schnell im eigenen Garten oder Wald aufstellen, auch in hoher Höhe.

Und wieso soll es keinen Spaß machen, wenn es nicht gleich 3 m ü. dem Boden ist? Auch kleine Höhen können Tricky sein! Ausserdem: Da ist noch der Skinny-Drop...  

@Switch: Wie neben dem Parkplatz? Vom Restaurant runter zum Anfängerparcours?


----------



## el Lingo (12. November 2007)

So ein Quatsch! Es sollte eben für alle etwas dabei sein und wenn die Dinger mal 1,5m über dem Boden sind, ist das auch ok. Wenn man sich die bisherigen Holztrails anschaut, ist da nun wirklich nichts gefährliches dran, die meisten sind dicht über dem Boden. Da darf man sich doch auch mal etwas anderes wünschen.
Der SkinnieDrop ist klasse, muss ich sagen. Wenn die noch so einen bauen, der aber ein Gefälle hat, so dass man da schön reinrollen kann, das wäre herrlich.
Außerdem: Wenn der Mensch immer nur versucht hätte, mit beiden Füßen auf dem Boden zu bleiben, dann gäbe es heute keine Flugzeuge.


----------

